# NO SUGAR ADDED



## smokin pop-pop (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi all, its been a long time since I've had time to hop on here .

I have never tried making my own bacon but I am thinking about it.

My wife is on a new eating trend , I'm not sure what its called but

the weird thing is is that it allows you to eat all the bacon you want

and even cook with bacon fat !! Now to my question , she has been

looking all over for bacon with no sugar . Is sugar needed in the brine

or can I omit if I decide to give this a try.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 25, 2017)

Sugar is not needed. Some folks like their bacon sweet (maple syrup, sugar) others add sugar/sweeteners to make it taste less salty (sodium still there though).

Go easy with the salt (i use 1.5%) and you won't need sugar.


----------



## wade (Aug 27, 2017)

The low levels of sugar in the cure are primarily there to balance/hide the taste of the salt. The ideal ratio is about 50% sugar to salt. Higher levels will start to noticeably increase the sweetness of the bacon and it is then a matter of personal taste.

2-3% salt and 1-1.5% sugar are good starting points which you can then adjust to your personal taste in your next batches.


----------

